# tlqualman setup



## tlqualman (Apr 4, 2007)

Pioneer Elite PRO730hdi 64" RPTV
Pioneer Elite DV47a Universal player ( soon to be Esoteric DV60 universal player )
Parasound Halo C1 processor
Parasound Halo A21 amp (FL and FR)
Parasound Halo A51 amp (CC, RL,RR)
Velodyne FSR12 servo sub (soon to be replaced with JL Audio)
Montana SPX speakers (FL,FR)
Montana SPC speaker (Center)
Montana SP speakers (RL,RR)
Monster Power HTS5100 signature series power conditioner (soon to be replaced with PS Audio unit)
PS Audio speaker cable
Ps Audio and Audioquest interconnects


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi tlqualman, welcome to the Shack!

Nice system!

How do you like the C1?


----------



## tlqualman (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. I like the C1 very much, it sounds great, very flexable, and I like the looks of the unit. I was also looking at an Anthem D2 pre/pro because of the video processing. I happened on a pristine C1 dealer demo at half the price of the Anthem so I could not pass it up.


----------

